# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  :::::Welcome to the Apple world::::::

## Saathan

*:::::Welcome to Apple World::::::*

----------


## Saathan

*Apple - iPod nano - Music player, movie player, and video camera.*
The iPod Nano  is a portable media player designed and marketed by Apple. 
The first generation of the iPod Nano was introduced in the end of 2005 as a replacement for the iPod mini.

*Generation 1*


*Generation 2*


*Generation 3*


*Generation 4*


*Generation 5*


The superslim, colorful iPod nano now features a video camera along with a new finish, a larger display, and more.
8GB $149
16GB $179

______________________________________________



*Apple - iPod shuffle - It*
he iPod Shuffle is a digital audio player designed and marketed by Apple Inc. 
It is the smallest model in Apple's iPod family, and the first to use flash memory. 
The first model was announced at the Macworld Conference on January 11, 2005; 
the current third generation model, introduced on March 11, 2009, weighs 10.7 grams (0.38 oz).



New version

The worlds smallest, most wearable music player comes in new colors and tells you which song is playing.
Capacity:
2GB or 4GB flash drive2
Stores data via USB flash drive
Starting at $59.

----------


## Saathan

*New version*

With 160GB of storage for music, video, and photos, iPod classic is the take-everything-everywhere iPod.
160GB $249

______________________________



The iPod Touch  is a portable media player, personal digital assistant, and Wi-Fi mobile platform. The product was launched on September 5, 2007, at an event called The Beat Goes On. The iPod Touch adds the multi-touch graphical user interface to the iPod line. It is the first iPod with wireless access to the iTunes Store, and also has access to Apple's App Store, enabling content to be purchased and downloaded directly on the device. Apple Inc. has sold over 32 million iPod Touch units as of the end of 2009.


Listen to a playlist automatically created just for you. Watch movies on a brilliant 3.5-inch screen. Browse and buy from iTunes whenever you want with just a tap. iPod touch lets you do all this. Built-in Wi-Fi means you can surf the web, send email, update your Facebook status, chat using AIM, and so much more  all on a device that fits in your pocket. Its not all thumbs. With games on iPod touch, youre tilting, tapping, and turning  completely immersed in the action. Shop the App Store over Wi-Fi to add new games anytime. 
8GB $199
32GB $299
64GB $399

----------


## Saathan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-YAQ1wfNqc[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJWfReUwMSg[/ame]

----------


## Saathan

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHngLJ0RlNg[/ame]

----------


## swiss

all the best

----------


## Saathan

> all the best


thanks macha....

----------


## veecee

:Beee: .........

----------


## Saathan

> .........


iphone vangikko.... njan free ayittu unlock cheythu tharam  :Flowers:

----------


## kallan pavithran

Sonyde thread vannapol thanne e thread pratheeshichathanu. Iniyum varanundallo kure threads. Btw, thanks saathan for this initiative.

----------


## Saathan

> Sonyde thread vannapol thanne e thread pratheeshichathanu. Iniyum varanundallo kure threads. Btw, thanks saathan for this initiative.


 kore threads vannal ee section nammukku active aakki edukkam...

----------


## veecee

> iphone vangikko.... njan free ayittu unlock cheythu tharam


budjet il othungoolla :Sweatdrop: 
btw, ninaku phone unlocking paripadi ariyamo :joker:

----------


## backer

I have a iToutch 16 GB. ! year munpu vangiyatha.. Annu 16K aayi. Still super.. Kidilam

----------


## Saathan

> budjet il othungoolla
> btw, ninaku phone unlocking paripadi ariyamo


iphone unlock cheyan ariyam... ente njan alle unlock cheythathu  :Yes2: 

pinne ippo ene vilichu alle... njan pettannu decline pidichu nekki  :Doh:

----------


## Sagar Alias Jacky

* Apple Unveils New iPod Touch, Shuffle, Nano* 

 CEO Steve Jobs says new MP3 player lineup is the strongest in his company's history.

By  Paul McDougall 
 InformationWeek  
September 2, 2010 09:33 AM   

       Apple on Wednesday overhauled its iPod line of MP3 music players, adding  features borrowed from the iPhone 4 to some and downsizing others  almost to the size of a postage stamp.   
 
_(click image for larger view)_
*The new iPod touch*

The new iPod touch gets iPhone 4's Retina Display, FaceTime video  conferencing, front-facing camera, and iOS 4.1 operating system. 
  Retina Display offers a resolution of 960 x 640 pixels, or five times as  many as on the previous iPod touch. And with the combination of the  front-facing camera and FaceTime app, iPod touch users can make video  calls to other iPod or iPhone users who've got the same setup on their  devices.  
 
    "We've put our most advanced technology inside the new iPod touch," said Apple CEO Steve Jobs. 
 "Whether you're listening to music, playing games, making FaceTime video  calls, browsing the Web, capturing HD video or watching TV shows and  movies, the new iPod touch with its Retina display, A4 chip, and 3-axis  gyro is more fun than ever," said Jobs. 
 The new iPod touch hits stores next week. The 8GB model is priced at $229, the 32GB model is $299, and a 64GB model is $399. 
 Apple also revamped the iPod shuffle and iPod nano lineup. 
 To the iPod shuffle, Apple added a VoiceOver button which, when pressed,  lets users hear the name of the song that's currently playing. It also  alerts users to a low battery. The VoiceOver feature is available in 25  languages. Meanwhile, new clickable buttons let users more easily play,  pause, and fast-forward their music. 
 Apple has also improved iPod shuffle's battery life, extending it by up  to 50%. That means more than 15 hours of playback on a single charge,  according to the company.  
 "We're making the iPod shuffle even better by combining clickable  buttons and VoiceOver technology, so users can find and enjoy their  music without ever looking at their iPod shuffle," said Jobs. The new,  fourth-generation iPod shuffle is available next week, starting at $49  for the 2GB model—available in silver, blue, green, orange, or pink. 
 Finally, the iPod nano has been completely redesigned. The new version  is almost half the size and weight of the previous version, and new  touch controls let users navigate through their playlist simply by  tapping or swiping the screen with a finger. It also features a sleek,  aluminum and glass casing with a built-in clip. 
 "This is the biggest reinvention of the iPod nano since its debut in  2005, and we think users are going to love it," said Jobs. Availability  starts next week, with prices beginning at $149 for the 8GB model, and  $179 for the 16GB model.

----------


## Saathan

*iPhone Replaces Credit Cards In New York*
Now you can use your iPhone instead of your credit card by a new unique service is called "payWave" which allow you to make payments with your iPhone, In New York it is just possible to test this service as the enabled-machines were positioned at strategic locations such as railway stations and subway.



Paying the train fare will be much faster and easier than before, simply, you will have to download the dedicated application from the AppStore, then you just need to "Slide to Pay", then it will deduct the money from the credit card that you have associated to the application.

For now this type of payment is being tested by the New Yourk City Transit, NJ Transit and the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, in order to be able to see if it can take hold in a positive way or not. See how it works in the below video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of2GBIqP9eA]YouTube - Visa Lets Transit Riders Pay Fare with Cell Phones[/ame]

Visa is also working with Bank of America to bring smartphone payments to retailers in New York City. Will you use such apps?

----------


## kellyj994

What's up everyone, I'm new to the forum and just wanted to say hey. Hopefully I posted this in the right section!

----------


## Shankarannan

*Griffin iTrip FM Transmitter*
iTrip broadcasts the music from your iPod or iPhone to an open FM frequency on the nearest FM radio (whether that's a boombox, a home FM receiver or your car radio) so you, and the rest of the room (or car), can listen to your tunes through your own great-sounding stereo speakers.

----------


## Shankarannan

*The Mac App Store will be available January 6, 2011.*

----------


## Shankarannan



----------


## real hero

I phone il Dubai fm......

----------


## real hero

Thanks sathan for thread

----------


## Saathan

> I phone il Dubai fm......


Hit 96.7 um undu... njan edakku kelkkarundu  :Coool:

----------


## real hero

> Hit 96.7 um undu... njan edakku kelkkarundu


Yaa athu thanne...pakashe main drawback is battery pack up...It's pathetic...

----------


## real hero

Phone il edukkunna pics direct aayittu Fk il upload cheyyaan pattumo?allenkil photo bucket il upload cheytha pics engine Fk ile thread il copy paste cheyyum?

----------


## Saathan

> Yaa athu thanne...pakashe main drawback is battery pack up...It's pathetic...


ethu generation aanu?

----------


## Saathan

> Phone il edukkunna pics direct aayittu Fk il upload cheyyaan pattumo?allenkil photo bucket il upload cheytha pics engine Fk ile thread il copy paste cheyyum?


photobuck enikku ariyilla... 
imageshack il oru application undu athu easy ayi upload cheyam... link copy paste cheythu fk il ittal mathi...

----------


## real hero

> ethu generation aanu?


I phone 4.........

----------


## real hero

> photobuck enikku ariyilla... 
> imageshack il oru application undu athu easy ayi upload cheyam... link copy paste cheythu fk il ittal mathi...


Ok....photo bucket ilum link copy paste cheyyaan pattum...pakshe Appo Aa link mathramalle kanikku...Njan chothichathu Aa pic angine thanne copy paste cheyyaan pattumo?ennaalalle Fk il Aa display aavoooo...

----------


## Saathan

> I phone 4.........


 randu monnu divasam charge cheyathe use cheyan pattille?

----------


## Saathan

> Ok....photo bucket ilum link copy paste cheyyaan pattum...pakshe Appo Aa link mathramalle kanikku...Njan chothichathu Aa pic angine thanne copy paste cheyyaan pattumo?ennaalalle Fk il Aa display aavoooo...


 BB code adikkendi varum.... *[img]* paste the link *[/img]*

----------


## real hero

> randu monnu divasam charge cheyathe use cheyan pattille?


Randu moonnu dhivasamo?daivameeee...oru divasam full kittunnillaaa...athil battery manager Enna sambavam und athil nokkiyaal ariyaam...full charge ayaal ..net use cheyyaan pattunnathu 5 hours aanu.njanl full time online ayathu kondu athrayokkeye kittunnullu... :Basketball:

----------


## real hero

> BB code adikkendi varum.... *[img]* paste the link *[/img]*


Ok try cheythu nokkaaam..thanks...

----------


## Saathan

> Randu moonnu dhivasamo?daivameeee...oru divasam full kittunnillaaa...athil battery manager Enna sambavam und athil nokkiyaal ariyaam...full charge ayaal ..net use cheyyaan pattunnathu 5 hours aanu.njanl full time online ayathu kondu athrayokkeye kittunnullu...


Use cheyatha time wifi, bluthoth off cheyuka... Brightness kurakkuka... Ingane kure karngal undu... Ippo phone il ninna adikkunnathu pinne detail ayi parYam...

----------


## Saathan

> Ok try cheythu nokkaaam..thanks...


Njan ippo try cheythu nokki...Image icon clk cheythal oru popup varum athil paste cheythal Bb code ayi varunnundu

----------


## Saathan



----------


## real hero

> Use cheyatha time wifi, bluthoth off cheyuka... Brightness kurakkuka... Ingane kure karngal undu... Ippo phone il ninna adikkunnathu pinne detail ayi parYam...


Ok..........athalle prashnam wifi Njan use cheyyaare illaa...connection aanu use cheyyunnathu..brightness ellaam kurachu nokki..Pakshe Valiya difference onnum illaa..pinne full time net use cheythaal ithraye kittugayullu..extra battery ennoru set up und athu try cheythu nokkanam...charger Polathe oru sambavam anennu thonnunnu..athil power store cheythu vekkaam..phone battery theerumbol connect cheythaal mathi..Ingane aanennu thonnunnu onnu try cheythu nokkanam..

----------


## real hero

> Njan ippo try cheythu nokki...Image icon clk cheythal oru popup varum athil paste cheythal Bb code ayi varunnundu


Thanks........

----------


## Saathan

Net use cheyunnathu thanne aanu problem... Net use cheythal appo poyikkittum... Use cheyatha time setting> network> mobile data off cheytho... Pinne application fully close cheyanam...

----------


## real hero

Image code Alle eduthu paste cheyyunnathu?Njan try cheythittu vannillaaa..

----------


## Saathan

> Image code Alle eduthu paste cheyyunnathu?Njan try cheythittu vannillaaa..


Ivide time 3.40 ayi njan ini urangatte...
Ini varumpol screenshot ittu explain cheyam

----------


## real hero

> Ivide time 3.40 ayi njan ini urangatte...
> Ini varumpol screenshot ittu explain cheyam


Ok.....good morning......

----------


## Shankarannan

@
Saathan

Mac engana format cheyyunnath

----------


## Saathan

> @
> Saathan
> 
> Mac engana format cheyyunnath


Enikku ariyilla... Njan kurachu kaalame ayittullu mac use cheyan thudNgittu...

Onnu google cheythu nokku...

----------


## Shankarannan

> Enikku ariyilla... Njan kurachu kaalame ayittullu mac use cheyan thudNgittu...
> 
> Onnu google cheythu nokku...


ok

 nokki pakshe system factory default kittiyilla

----------


## Saathan

> ok
> 
>  nokki pakshe system factory default kittiyilla


1. Insert your MacBook restore DVD 1 into your computer and restart. 
Hold down "C" as the computer boots so it will boot from the disk.
2. Select your language and click "Continue."
3. Click "Options" at the "Select a Destination" window.
4. Choose "Erase and Install." Click "Continue."
5. Choose "Basic Install." Click "Install." Once the install is complete, your MacBook will be restored to its factory settings.

How to Restore My Macbook to Factory Setting | eHow.com

----------


## Saathan

> Image code Alle eduthu paste cheyyunnathu?Njan try cheythittu vannillaaa..


*1.*  ee icon click cheyuka...


*2.* oru popup varum... athil link paste cheyuka...



*3.*OK koduthal ingane kaanam...

----------


## real hero

> *1.*  ee icon click cheyuka...
> 
> 
> *2.* oru popup varum... athil link paste cheyuka...
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*OK koduthal ingane kaanam...


Thanks sathan...Aa pic evideyaanu upload cheythathu?

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks sathan...Aa pic evideyaanu upload cheythathu?


athu ente siggy pic aanu... athinte link copy cheythu ittu athra thanne...

----------


## Shankarannan

> 1. Insert your MacBook restore DVD 1 into your computer and restart. 
> Hold down "C" as the computer boots so it will boot from the disk.
> 2. Select your language and click "Continue."
> 3. Click "Options" at the "Select a Destination" window.
> 4. Choose "Erase and Install." Click "Continue."
> 5. Choose "Basic Install." Click "Install." Once the install is complete, your MacBook will be restored to its factory settings.
> 
> How to Restore My Macbook to Factory Setting | eHow.com


Thanks Saathan 
Njan cheythu nokkam
Repped

----------


## real hero

Nattile ethenkilum fm kittumo I phone il?

----------


## Saathan

> Nattile ethenkilum fm kittumo I phone il?


SHOUTcast, Desi Radio.... ee app okke try cheythu nokku...
naattile fm kittumennu thonnunnilla  :Nea:

----------


## real hero

> SHOUTcast, Desi Radio.... ee app okke try cheythu nokku...
> naattile fm kittumennu thonnunnilla


Desi radio ellaam ente kayyil und...Njan udheshichathu Malayalam fm.

Pinne joy alukkas fm ellaam kittunnund...

----------


## real hero

Malayalam hits enna sambavathil 3 station kittunnund...

----------


## Saathan

vere onnum illennu thonnunu...  ee radio mango okke net il kittunnundo?

----------


## real hero

Radio mango net il kittunnillaa...vere ethenkilum okie online radio undo ennu nokkanam...nerathe radio dum dum ennoru sambavam kittiyirunnu...pakahse ippo illaaa

----------


## xyz

aarudelum kayyil ea Ipad undo? ente oru genuine doubt.. 
what an Ipad can do that cannot be done in IPod? Is an Ipad a bigger Ipod?
what benefits u get for an Ipad over a laptop?

----------


## Saathan

> aarudelum kayyil ea Ipad undo? ente oru genuine doubt.. 
> what an Ipad can do that cannot be done in IPod? Is an Ipad a bigger Ipod?
> what benefits u get for an Ipad over a laptop?


iPod touch nte bigger version alla iPad... iPad oru mini computer anennu parayam... 
simple karngalkku use cheyan pattunna oru sathanam aanu... 
www.apple.com/ipad ithil poyi nokku... keyboard venakil namukku connect cheyavunnathanu...
www.apple.com/ipad/features


ithanu Ipod touch:
http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/galle...3_20101116.jpg


App store il ninnu kittunna application ellam iPad lum iPod touch lum work cheyum...

----------


## real hero

Xhamster for iphone

----------


## Shankarannan

*Apple releases dev preview of Mac OS X 10.7 Lion with AirDrop, FileVault

*Apple on Thursday released a developer preview of Mac OS X Lion, which takes some of the best ideas the company has conceived for the iPad and brings them back to the Mac for the eighth major release of the flagship operating system due this summer. The beta also reveals a handful of previously undisclosed features such as AirDrop and FileVault

Among Lion's core features are:

Mission Control: a powerful, entirely new feature that unifies Exposé, Dashboard, Spaces, and full screen apps to give you a bird’s eye view of every app and window running on your Mac. With a simple swipe, your desktop zooms out to display your open windows grouped by app, thumbnails of your full screen apps as well as your Dashboard, and allows you to instantly navigate anywhere with a click.

Launchpad: makes it easier than ever to find and launch any app. With a single click, Launchpad displays all your Mac apps in a stunning full screen layout where you can launch, re-order or organize apps into folders. You can also arrange apps into multiple pages and swipe between them.

Full screen apps: Lion brings the full screen experience that iPad users love to the Mac. With one click, your application window goes full screen, taking advantage of your Mac’s brilliant display. You can swipe from one full screen window to another and even back to your Desktop or Dashboard.

New Multi-Touch gestures: New Multi-Touch gestures and fluid animations give you a natural and intuitive way to interact with your Mac. New gestures include pinching your fingers to zoom in on a web page or image, swiping left or right to turn a page or switch between full screen apps and swiping up to enter Mission Control.

The Mac App Store: Apple's new online store that allows you discover, install and automatically update Mac apps. 

Additional features in Lion include:
A new version of Mail, with an elegant, widescreen layout inspired by the iPad; Conversations, which automatically groups related messages into one easy to read timeline; more powerful search; and support for Microsoft Exchange 2010;
AirDrop, a remarkably simple way to copy files wirelessly from one Mac to another with no setup;
Versions, which automatically saves successive versions of your document as you create it, and gives you an easy way to browse, edit and even revert to previous versions;
Resume, which conveniently brings your apps back exactly how you left them when you restart your Mac or quit and relaunch an app;
Auto Save, which automatically saves your documents as you work;
The all new FileVault, that provides high performance full disk encryption for local and external drives, and the ability to wipe data from your Mac instantaneously; and
Mac OS X Lion Server, which makes setting up a server easier than ever and adds support for managing Mac OS X Lion, iPhone, iPad and iPod touch devices.

“The iPad has inspired a new generation of innovative features in Lion,” said Philip Schiller, Apple’s senior vice president of Worldwide Product Marketing. “Developers are going to love Mission Control and Launchpad, and can now start adding great new Lion features like full screen, gestures, Versions and Auto Save to their own apps.”

----------


## real hero

Apple inte laptop Onnu vanganam ennoru agraham und..sambavam engine und..?

----------


## Saathan

> Apple inte laptop Onnu vanganam ennoru agraham und..sambavam engine und..?


  :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:

----------


## Saathan

> Xhamster for iphone


spankwire  :thumright:

----------


## veecee

> 


ninte apple ano :Glare:

----------


## Saathan

> ninte apple ano


 :Yes:  
vaangittu randu masame ayittullu...

----------


## veecee

> vaangittu randu masame ayittullu...


athu raman alle vangiyathu?
btw, where is he?

----------


## Saathan

> athu raman alle vangiyathu?
> btw, where is he?


athu enikku use cheyan paadilla ennundo?  :Sneaky2: 
avan ivide okke thanne undu... entha?

----------


## veecee

> athu enikku use cheyan paadilla ennundo? 
> avan ivide okke thanne undu... entha?


aniyarakku purakil analle :Kalikkuva:

----------


## Saathan

> aniyarakku purakil analle


ippo kurachu busy aanu... edakku veettil vararundu  :Read:

----------


## real hero

> spankwire


Ithu Kollaaam..Vere enthenkilum undo?

----------


## Saathan

> Ithu Kollaaam..Vere enthenkilum undo?


iyal 24hr um ithu kandondu irikkuvano?  :Scared:

----------


## real hero

> iyal 24hr um ithu kandondu irikkuvano?


Njan ithu athigam kanaarillaa..Veruthe arinjirikkan vendi chothichathaa..

----------


## Shankarannan

macinte vpn setting aarkkingilum ariyamo?

----------


## real hero

Malayalam channels on iPhone.....Yo.....Yo....,

----------


## Saathan

> macinte vpn setting aarkkingilum ariyamo?


https://www.publicvpn.com/support/MacOSX105.php

----------


## Saathan

> Malayalam channels on iPhone.....Yo.....Yo....,


TVU player il Manorama indiavision kittum  :W00t:

----------


## Shankarannan

> https://www.publicvpn.com/support/MacOSX105.php


thanks sathan ithu njan nokkiyatha nadakkunnilla

----------


## real hero

> TVU player il Manorama indiavision kittum


Tuv player inu cash kodukkanam..yupp tv il surya tv sun tv ellaam und... :Clapping:

----------


## Shankarannan

> Tuv player inu cash kodukkanam..*yupp tv* il surya tv sun tv ellaam und...


ithu itunesilundo

----------


## Shankarannan

*ipad 2
*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLbSBY1DwEE]YouTube - Steve Jobs unveils iPad 2[/ame]

----------


## real hero

> ithu itunesilundo


Apple store il ninnum free ayittu kittum....

----------


## Shankarannan

> Apple store il ninnum free ayittu kittum....


asianet news mathrame ullu

----------


## real hero

> asianet news mathrame ullu


Njann Ippo kandathaanu surya TG ravi mukesh inte pennine rape cheyyan sramikkunnu...sun network inte Ella channelum und....

----------


## Shankarannan

enikku ithreme kittunnullu

----------


## real hero

> enikku ithreme kittunnullu


Ee shots engine eduthu?

----------


## Shankarannan

> Ee shots engine eduthu?


home buttonilum switch off buttonilum ore samayam click cheyyuka

----------


## real hero

> home buttonilum switch off buttonilum ore samayam click cheyyuka


Ok njan screen shot idaam..fk il engineya postiyathu ennu Koode parayumo?ethilanu upload cheythathu?

----------


## Shankarannan

> Ok njan screen shot idaam..fk il engineya postiyathu ennu Koode parayumo?ethilanu upload cheythathu?


photobucket

----------


## real hero

http://

Enikku Ithellaam und....

----------


## real hero

http://
http://
http://

----------


## Shankarannan

> http://


 :Thnku: 
chilappol ivide kittillayirikkum

----------


## real hero

> chilappol ivide kittillayirikkum


Oru karyam cheythu nokku.athu delete cheythittu randamathu install cheyyu..Avar chothikkum location update cheyyano ennu Appo no ennu kodukku..Chilappo kittum....

----------


## Shankarannan

> Oru karyam cheythu nokku.athu delete cheythittu randamathu install cheyyu..Avar chothikkum location update cheyyano ennu Appo no ennu kodukku..Chilappo kittum....


 :Aamen: nokkette

----------


## Shankarannan

> Oru karyam cheythu nokku.athu delete cheythittu randamathu install cheyyu..Avar chothikkum location update cheyyano ennu Appo no ennu kodukku..Chilappo kittum....


ninggalude account name eviduthetha

----------


## real hero

> ninggalude account name eviduthetha


Athinu apple store ile account il Njan location onnum koduttillaa..Avar chothikkunnathu ippolathe location inte karyam anu..athu Avar trace cheyyumayirikkum.athu update cheyyano ennanu chothikkunnathu..athu cheyyathirunnal mathi aayirikkum...

----------


## Shankarannan

> Athinu apple store ile account il Njan location onnum koduttillaa..Avar chothikkunnathu ippolathe location inte karyam anu..athu Avar trace cheyyumayirikkum.athu update cheyyano ennanu chothikkunnathu..athu cheyyathirunnal mathi aayirikkum...


account create cheythappol location koduthille, allathe active aakillello

----------


## real hero

> account create cheythappol location koduthille, allathe active aakillello


Atheyo?Njan orkunnillaaa..athu ariyaan pattumo ennu Nokkatte..wait

----------


## real hero

Singapore aanu koduthirikkunnathu..

----------


## Shankarannan

> Singapore aanu koduthirikkunnathu..


ok ippol kitti njan indian id vechu install cheythu

----------


## real hero

> ok ippol kitti njan indian id vechu install cheythu


Adi poli...nammada adutha avanmarude udaip alle?chilav und....

----------


## Shankarannan

> Adi poli...nammada adutha avanmarude udaip alle?chilav und....


 :Thnku:  :Partytime2:

----------


## real hero

> 


Vere enthenkilum usefull aayittulla sambavam kittumbol Onnu parajekkanam ketto

----------


## Shankarannan

> Vere enthenkilum usefull aayittulla sambavam kittumbol Onnu parajekkanam ketto


theerchayayum

----------


## studboy

ee iphone ilu world cup cricket live ayi kaanan ulla APP undoo???

----------


## Saathan

> Tuv player inu cash kodukkanam..yupp tv il surya tv sun tv ellaam und...


jailbroken allalle  :Lighten: 

jailbroken anekil app store il ulla ellam apps um free ayittu install cheyam  :Yahoo:

----------


## Saathan

> ee iphone ilu world cup cricket live ayi kaanan ulla APP undoo???


*veetle.com* poyal mathi... match ulla time il poyal ICC enna video il click cheythal mathi.... kidu quality il kaanam...

----------


## Saathan

> asianet news mathrame ullu


enikkum ingane thanne... ini country change cheythittu nokkanam...

----------


## studboy

> *veetle.com* poyal mathi... match ulla time il poyal ICC enna video il click cheythal mathi.... kidu quality il kaanam...


thanks!!!!  :Silsila:  :Silsila:  :Silsila:

----------


## real hero

> jailbroken allalle 
> 
> jailbroken anekil app store il ulla ellam apps um free ayittu install cheyam


Jailbroken sambavam Entha Njan athu kandirunnu Pakshe avashyan illa ennu thonniyathu kondu detail aayittu nokkaan poyilla..

----------


## real hero

> *veetle.com* poyal mathi... match ulla time il poyal ICC enna video il click cheythal mathi.... kidu quality il kaanam...


Thanks Njan ithu anweshichu nadakkugayayirunnu....

----------


## Saathan

> Jailbroken sambavam Entha Njan athu kandirunnu Pakshe avashyan illa ennu thonniyathu kondu detail aayittu nokkaan poyilla..


jailbreake cheythal Cydia enna oru app athil install avum... athil ninnu App store il cash koduthu kittunna ellam application um kittum  :Thumbup1: 

jailbreakme.com
firmware 4 allenkil ithil poyal easy ayi jailbreak cheyam... 

jailbreak  cheyan njan recommend cheyunnu  :Thumbup1:

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks Njan ithu anweshichu nadakkugayayirunnu....


kure english films kaanam athil...  :Bball:

----------


## real hero

> jailbreake cheythal Cydia enna oru app athil install avum... athil ninnu App store il cash koduthu kittunna ellam application um kittum 
> 
> jailbreakme.com
> firmware 4 allenkil ithil poyal easy ayi jailbreak cheyam... 
> 
> jailbreak  cheyan njan recommend cheyunnu


Version too new ennu kanikkunnu....

----------


## Saathan

> Version too new ennu kanikkunnu....


avide ulla ethenkilum shop il kondoyi koduthu nokku... avar cheythu tharum...

----------


## real hero

> avide ulla ethenkilum shop il kondoyi koduthu nokku... avar cheythu tharum...


Ok...........Yup tv il surya kittiyo?

----------


## Saathan

> Ok...........Yup tv il surya kittiyo?


athu njan nokkiyilla...  nale nokkam...

----------


## real hero

Ethenkilum Nalla Oru photo editor kittumo?free aayittullathu...

----------


## Saathan

> Ethenkilum Nalla Oru photo editor kittumo?free aayittullathu...


App Store > Categories > Photography > Top Free

ithil kure undallo... Adobe Photoshop free aanu  :Ok:

----------


## Shankarannan

> jailbreake cheythal Cydia enna oru app athil install avum... athil ninnu App store il cash koduthu kittunna ellam application um kittum 
> 
> jailbreakme.com
> firmware 4 allenkil ithil poyal easy ayi jailbreak cheyam... 
> 
> jailbreak cheyan njan recommend cheyunnu


 jailbreak cheythal software updation nadakkumo

----------


## real hero

firmware 4.1 jailbreak cheythu..cydia install cheythu athil tvu player search cheythu nokki podi polum kanunnilla...justin tv nokki athinteyum podi polum kanunnillaa..kure avashyamillatha applications kidakkunnund..

----------


## real hero

> jailbreak cheythal software updation nadakkumo


 
jailbreak cheyyandaaa warranty void aavum...enikku pani pali..njan factory setting update cheyyan pattumo ennu nokki kondirikkugayaaaa..pattiyillenkil ente warranty govindaaaaa....

----------


## Shankarannan

> jailbreak cheyyandaaa warranty void aavum...enikku pani pali..njan factory setting update cheyyan pattumo ennu nokki kondirikkugayaaaa..pattiyillenkil ente warranty govindaaaaa....


  :Eek:  :Eek: 
if u need any help go to gsm forum

----------


## real hero

> if u need any help go to gsm forum


 
cheythu.... :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:  :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## Saathan

> firmware 4.1 jailbreak cheythu..cydia install cheythu athil tvu player search cheythu nokki podi polum kanunnilla...justin tv nokki athinteyum podi polum kanunnillaa..kure avashyamillatha applications kidakkunnund..





> jailbreak cheyyandaaa warranty void aavum...enikku pani pali..njan factory setting update cheyyan pattumo ennu nokki kondirikkugayaaaa..pattiyillenkil ente warranty govindaaaaa....


 :Doh:  cydia il ninnu vere oru app install cheyanam...

Cydia > Manage > Sources > Edit > Add > cydia.hackulo.us

add cheythal pinne athil poyi *Installous 4* install cheyumpol aanu ellam apps um free ayi kittunnathu.... 

Installous 4 screenshot.....

----------


## Saathan

> jailbreak cheythal software updation nadakkumo


pattum pakshe aarum angane update cheyarilla... firmware 4 anekil update nte avisham undennu enikku thonnunnilla...

----------


## real hero

> cydia il ninnu vere oru app install cheyanam...
> 
> Cydia > Manage > Sources > Edit > Add > cydia.hackulo.us
> 
> add cheythal pinne athil poyi *Installous 4* install cheyumpol aanu ellam apps um free ayi kittunnathu.... 
> 
> Installous 4 screenshot.....


Ithentha sathan into mobile il airtel connection?ningal nattil ano?

----------


## real hero

Jailbreak cheythu kazhinjaal warranty void aville?

----------


## Saathan

> Ithentha sathan into mobile il airtel connection?ningal nattil ano?


Airtel worldwide   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Saathan

> Jailbreak cheythu kazhinjaal warranty void aville?


avumennu apple parayunnu  :Sad:

----------


## real hero

> Airtel worldwide


Airtel world wide?ithu njan ipplanu kelkunnathu?

----------


## Saathan

> Airtel world wide?ithu njan ipplanu kelkunnathu?


athoru app use cheythu edit cheythathalle  :Victory:

----------


## real hero

> athoru app use cheythu edit cheythathalle


Athethu app aanu?

----------


## Saathan

> Athethu app aanu?


Cydia il ulla app aanu...
http://ipodtouchtricks.net/3rd-party...e-fakecarrier/

----------


## real hero

> Cydia il ulla app aanu...
> Carrier Name of Your Choice: FakeCarrier | iPod Touch Tricks


Thanks njan innu try cheythu nokkatte...

----------


## Saathan

*Cydia > Manage > Sources > Edit > Add > cydia.hackulo.us*

add cheythal pinne *Manage> Sources >  Hackulo.us >  Installous 4* 

Installous 4 install cheythal  ellam apps um free ayi kittum...

----------


## real hero

> *Cydia > Manage > Sources > Edit > Add > cydia.hackulo.us*
> 
> add cheythal pinne *Manage> Sources >  Hackulo.us >  Installous 4* 
> 
> Installous 4 install cheythal  ellam apps um free ayi kittum...


Thankssssss

----------


## Saathan

> Thanks njan innu try cheythu nokkatte...


Cydia il search cheythal kittum....

----------


## maryland

*ഐപാഡ്* 2 വിപണി വിപുലപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു*

ഇന്*ഫര്*മേഷന്* ടെക്*നോളജി രംഗത്തെ വമ്പനായ ആപ്പിള്* അടുത്തിടെ പുറത്തിറക്കിയ ആപ്പിള്* ഐപാഡ്* 2 വിന്റെ വിപണി വിപുലപ്പെടുത്തുന്നു. ഇതിന്റെ ഭാഗമായി ഏറെ സവിശേഷതകള്* ഉള്*ക്കൊള്ളുന്ന ഐപാഡ്* 2 ടാപ്*ലെറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യൂട്ടറിന്റെ വില്*പന ഹോങ്കോങ്*, സിങ്കപ്പൂര്*, ദക്ഷിണ കൊറിയ തുടങ്ങിയ രാജ്യങ്ങളിലേക്കുകൂടി വ്യാപിപ്പിക്കുന്നു. ഏപ്രില്* ആദ്യത്തോടൊതന്നെ ഈ രാജ്യങ്ങളില്* ഐപാഡ്* 2 വിന്റെ വില്*പനയ്*ക്ക്* കൂടുതല്* പ്രാധാന്യം നല്*കും. ജപ്പാനില്* ഇതിന്റെ വന്*മാര്*ക്കറ്റ്* ലക്ഷ്യമിട്ടിരുന്നെങ്കിലും ഭൂകമ്പവും സുനാമിയും ദുരിതംവിതച്ചത്* വില്*പനയെ മന്ദഗതിയിലാക്കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്*. മാര്*ച്ച്* 11 ന്* അമേരിക്കയില്* പുറത്തിറങ്ങിയ ഐപാഡ്* 2 യു.എസിലും മറ്റ്* അനേകം രാജ്യങ്ങളിലും വളരെ മികച്ച രീതിയില്* വിപണി കൈയടക്കിവരികയാണ്*. ഈ രംഗത്തെ മറ്റ്* വമ്പന്മാര്* ഐപോഡ്* 1 മായുള്ള മത്*സരം തുടരുമ്പോള്*ത്തന്നെയാണ്* ആപ്പിള്* കൂടുതല്* മേന്മയോടെ ഐപാഡ്* 2 ഇറക്കി ഈ കമ്പനികളെയെല്ലാം ഞെട്ടിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നതെന്ന്*, ആപ്പിളിന്റെ ചീഫ്* എക്*സിക്യൂട്ടീവ്* ഓഫീസര്* സ്*റ്റീവ്* ജോബ്*സ്* പറയുന്നു. 15 മില്യണ്* ഐപാഡുകളാണ്* ആപ്പിള്* കഴിഞ്ഞവര്*ഷം വിറ്റഴിച്ചത്*. 241 ഉയരവും 186 വീതിയും 8.6 എം.എം. കനവുമുള്ള ഐപാഡ്* 2 മുന്*പ്* ഇറക്കിയ ഐപാഡില്* നിന്നും വളരെ കനംകുറഞ്ഞതാണ്*. 680 ഗ്രാം ഭാരമുള്ള ഐപാഡ്*2 ആദ്യഐപാഡില്*നിന്നും 80 ഗ്രാം കുറവുള്ളതാണ്*.

----------


## studboy

yupp tv ilu surya ippo kittunillalo? enthu patti?

----------


## real hero

> yupp tv ilu surya ippo kittunillalo? enthu patti?


Athu idakku kittaarillaaa......

----------


## maryland

*സാംസങിനെതിരേ ആപ്പിള്* നിയമനടപടിക്ക്**

സാന്*ഫ്രാന്*സിസ്*കോ: ഐഫോണും ഐപാഡും കോപ്പിയടിച്ചെന്ന്* ആരോപിച്ച്* പ്രമുഖ ഇലക്*ട്രോണിക്* കമ്പനിയായ സാംസങിനെതിരേ ആപ്പിള്* നിയമനടപടിക്ക്* ഒരുങ്ങുന്നു. ഇക്കാര്യം ചൂണ്ടിക്കാട്ടി യുഎസ്* കോടതിയില്* സാംസങിനെതിരേ ആപ്പിള്* കേസ്* ഫയല്* ചെയ്*തു. സാംസങിന്റെ സ്*മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണും ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* കംപ്യൂട്ടറും ഐഫോണിന്റെയും ഐപാഡിന്റെയും തനിപ്പകര്*പ്പാണെന്നാണ്* ആരോപണം. ഉല്*പന്നങ്ങളുടെ രൂപകല്*പനയും സാങ്കേതികഘടകങ്ങളും ഉള്*പ്പെടെ കോപ്പിയടിച്ചതായി ആപ്പിള്* ചൂണ്ടിക്കാട്ടുന്നു. എന്നാല്* ആരോപണം സാംസങ്* കമ്പനി നിഷേധിച്ചു. സ്വന്തം ഗവേഷണഫലമായി വികസിപ്പിച്ചെടുത്തതാണ്* കമ്പനിയുടെ ഉല്*പന്നങ്ങളെന്നും ആപ്പിളിന്റെ നടപടിയെ നിയമപരമായി നേരിടുമെന്നും കമ്പനി അറിയിച്ചു.

----------


## maryland

*ഗാലക്*സി എസ്* 2 സ്*മാര്*ട്* ഫോണ്* വിപണിയില്* ഇടിച്ചിറങ്ങുമെന്നു സംസങ്** 



തങ്ങളുടെ പുതിയ സ്*മാര്*ട്* ഫോണ്* വിപണിയിലേയ്*ക്ക്* ഇടിച്ചിറങ്ങാന്* പോവുകയാണെന്ന്* സാസങ്*. സാംസങിന്റെ ഗാലക്*സി എസ്* 2 സ്*മാര്*ട്* ഫോണ്* അടുത്ത മാസമാണെത്തുന്നത്*. ഇന്ത്യന്* വിപണിയില്* ഇതിന്* 22,000 രൂപയായിരിക്കും വില. സംഭവം എത്തുന്നതിനു മുമ്പേ അന്വേഷണ പ്രവാഹമാണെന്ന്* സാംസങ്* പറയുന്നു. അപ്പോള്* പിന്നെ ഇറങ്ങിക്കഴിഞ്ഞാലോ എന്നാണു ചോദ്യം. ഗാലക്*സി എസ്* 2ന്റെ മുന്*ഗാമിയായ എസ്* ജി.റ്റി 19000 വന്* തരംഗമാണുണ്ടാക്കിയത്*. 
ഇതുവരെ വിപണിയിലെത്തിയ സ്*മാര്*ട്*ഫോണുകളില്* ഏറ്റവും സൗകര്യപ്രദമായ ഉപയോഗ സാധ്യതയാണു എസ്*2 വാഗ്*ദാനം ചെയ്യുന്നത്*. വലിപ്പം നന്നേകുറവ്*. ഉപയോക്താക്കള്*ക്ക്* ഏറെ ഗുണപ്രദമായ നൂതന സാങ്കേതിക സാധ്യതകളാണ്* ഫോണില്* ഉള്*പ്പെടുത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത്*. 4.3 ഇഞ്ച്* ആണ്* സ്*ക്രീന്* സൈസ്*. 480- 800 പിക്*സള്* സ്*ക്രീന്* റെസല്യൂഷന്*. 8.5 എംഎം സ്ലിം ബോഡി. 8.0 മെഗാ പിക്*സള്* ക്യാമറ. 1 ജിബി റാം, ഫുള്* എച്ച്*ഡി 1080 ഫീച്ചേഴ്*സ്* , 3ഡി ഗ്രാഫിക്*സ്* എന്നിവയും എസ്*2വിന്റെ സവിശേഷതകളില്*പെടുന്നു. ബാറ്ററി 1650 എംഎഎച്ച്*.

----------


## kiran

thanks mary

----------


## nanma

ayye... 2 kg apple vangi pokam ennu karuthi kayariyatha...chammi.... :Crying:

----------


## maryland

*വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണ്* പുറത്തിറക്കി*



മൊബൈല്*ഫോണ്* പ്രേമികള്* ഏറെ നാളായി കാത്തിരുന്ന ഐഫോണ്*-4ന്റെ വൈറ്റ്* പതിപ്പ്* ആപ്പിള്* പുറത്തിറക്കി. വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണിന്റെ പ്രഖ്യാപനത്തിന്* ശേഷം ഏകദേശം ഒരുവര്*ഷം കഴിഞ്ഞാണ്* പുറത്തിറക്കുന്നത്*. ആപ്പിള്* ഓണ്*ലൈന്* സ്*റ്റോര്*, ആപ്പിള്* സ്*റ്റോറുകള്*, അംഗീകൃത ഡീലര്*മാര്* വഴി വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണ്* ഏപ്രില്* 28 മുതല്* വില്*ക്കുമെന്ന്* ആപ്പിള്* വ്യക്*താവ്* അറിയിച്ചു. കഴിഞ്ഞ ജൂണില്* പുറത്തിറക്കുമെന്ന്* പ്രഖ്യാപിച്ച വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണ്* നിര്*മ്മാണത്തിലെ സാങ്കേതിക പോരായ്*മകള്* പരിഹരിക്കുന്നതിനായി ലോഞ്ചിംഗ്* നീട്ടിവെയ്*ക്കുകയായിരുന്നു. ആപ്പിള്* ഐഫോണിന്റെ അതേ സവിശേഷതകള്* തന്നെയാണ്* വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണിനുമുള്ളത്*. ചൈന, ജപ്പാന്*, ദക്ഷിണകൊറിയ, തായ്*ലന്*ഡ്* തുടങ്ങിയ ഏഷ്യന്* രാജ്യങ്ങളിലും യൂറോപ്പ്*, അമേരിക്ക, ഓസ്*ട്രേലിയ എന്നിവിടങ്ങളിലും വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണ്* ലഭ്യമാകും. ഒന്നോ രണ്ടോ മാസങ്ങള്*ക്കുള്ളില്* ഇന്ത്യയിലും വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണ്* ലഭിക്കുമെന്ന്* ആപ്പിള്* വ്യക്*താവ്* അറിയിച്ചു. ലോകത്തിലെ തന്നെ അതിവേഗം വളരുന്ന മൊബൈല്*ഫോണ്* വിപണിയാണ്* ഇന്ത്യയിലേത്*. എന്നാല്* ചില സാങ്കേതിക പ്രശ്*നങ്ങള്* കാരണമാണ്* ഇന്ത്യയില്* തുടക്കത്തിലേ ഫോണ്* പുറത്തിറക്കാന്* സാധിക്കാത്തത്*. എന്നാല്* അടുത്ത ഐഫോണ്* ആദ്യം മുതല്* ഇന്ത്യയില്* ലഭ്യമാക്കാനുള്ള നടപടികള്* സ്വീകരിക്കുമെന്ന്* ഐഫോണ്* വ്യക്*താവ്* അറിയിച്ചു. കാഴ്*ചയില്* കൂടുതല്* മനോഹരമാണെന്നതാണ്* വൈറ്റ്* ഐഫോണിന്റെ മുഖ്യ സവിശേഷത. വിലയില്* സാദാ ഐഫോണുമായി വലിയ വ്യത്യാസമില്ലെന്നും വിദഗ്*ദ്ധര്* പറയുന്നു.

----------


## SooThraN

ivide arum vararille

----------


## maryland

*ആപ്പിളിനെതിരെ പരാതിയുമായി സാംസങ്* ഫ്രാന്*സില്** 


സൗത്ത്* കൊറിയന്* ഇലക്*ട്രോണിക്* കമ്പനിയായ സാംസങ്* അമേരിക്കന്* കമ്പനിയായ ആപ്പിളിനെതിരെ ഫ്രാന്*സില്* പരാതി നല്*കി. ഐഫോണ്* ഐപാഡ്* ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* കമ്പ്യുട്ടറുകളില്* തങ്ങളുടെ ടെക്*നോളജി ആപ്പിള്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നുവെന്ന്* കാണിച്ചാണ്* പരാതി നല്*കിയത്*. `പരാതി പ്രധാനമായും ടെക്*നോളജി പേറ്റന്റിനെ സംബന്*ധിച്ചാണ്*. ഡിസൈനെ സംബന്*ധിച്ച്* പരാതികളൊന്നുമില്ല' സാംസങ്* വ്യക്*താവ്* പറഞ്ഞു. തങ്ങളുടെ ഡിസൈനും ടെക്*നോളജിയും സാംസങ്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നുവെന്ന്* കാണിച്ച്* ജര്*മനിയില്* നല്*കിയ കേസില്* കഴിഞ്ഞയാഴ്*ച ആപ്പിള്* വിജയിച്ചിരുന്നു. ഇതേത്തുടര്*ന്ന്* ജര്*മ്മനിയില്* സാംസങിന്* ഗ്യാലക്*സി 10.1 ടാബ്*ലറ്റുകള്*ക്ക്* നിരോധനവും ഏര്*പ്പെടുത്തിയിരുന്നു. ആപ്പിളിന്റെ പരാതിയെത്തുടര്*ന്ന്* നെതര്*ലാന്*ഡിലും സാംസങിന്റെ മൂന്ന്* തരം മോഡലുകള്*ക്ക്* ആഗസ്*റ്റ്* 24 ന്* നിരോധനം ലഭിച്ചിരുന്നു. അമേരിക്കന്* ഉല്*പന്നമായ ആപ്പിളിനെ സൗത്ത്* കൊറിയയില്* നിരോധിക്കണമെന്നാവശ്യപ്പെട്ട്* സാംസങ്* സിയൂളില്* പരാതി നല്*കിയിട്ടുണ്ട്*. മൂന്നാംതലമുറയില്*പ്പെട്ട മൊബൈല്* ഫോണുകളില്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്ന തങ്ങളുടെ സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യ ആപ്പിള്* ഐഫോണ്* 3ജി, 3ജി.എസ്*, ഐഫോണ്*4 സ്*മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണ്* മോഡലുകളില്* ഉപയോഗിക്കുന്നുവെന്നാണ്* സാംസങ്* പരാതി. സാങ്കേതികവിദ്യയുടെ പേറ്റന്റിനെസംബന്*ധിച്ച്* ലോക വിപണിയില്* മുമ്പില്* നില്*ക്കുന്ന രണ്ടുകമ്പനികള്* തമ്മില്* ആരോപണങ്ങളും പ്രത്യാരോപണങ്ങളും തുടര്*ച്ചയായി ഉന്നയിച്ചുവരികയാണ്*.

----------


## kallan pavithran

samsung vs apple nalla fight anallo

----------


## maryland

> ayye... 2 kg apple vangi pokam ennu karuthi kayariyatha...chammi....


 an apple a day keeps the doctor away...
athokke pandu...
what can we do to keep Nanma away?? :Pinch:

----------


## maryland

*ആപ്പിളിനെതിരെയുള്ള യുദ്ധത്തില്* സാംസങിന്* കൂട്ടായി വെരിസോണ്** 


സ്*മാര്*ട്ട്*ഫോണ്*, ടാബ്*ലറ്റ്* പേറ്റന്റ്* സംബന്*ധമായി തര്*ക്കത്തിലേര്*പ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്ന ആപ്പിളും സാംസങും തമ്മിലുള്ള പ്രശ്*നങ്ങള്* നാള്*ക്കുനാള്* വളര്*ന്നുകൊണ്ടിരിക്കുകയാണ്*. ചില രാജ്യങ്ങളില്* ആപ്പിളിന്റെ പരാതിയെത്തുടര്*ന്ന്* സാംസങ്* മോഡലിനെ വിലക്കുകകൂടി ചെയ്*തിരിക്കുന്നു. ഈ സമയത്ത്* അമേരിക്കന്* കമ്പനിയായ ആപ്പിളിനെതിരെയുള്ള പോരാട്ടത്തില്* കൊറിയന്* കമ്പനിയായ സാംസങിന്* തുണയായി അമേരക്കയില്* നിന്നും മറ്റൊരു വമ്പന്* എത്തുന്നു. അമേരിക്കയിലെ ഏറ്റവും വലിയ മൈബൈല്* ഫോണ്* സേവനദാദാക്കളായ വെരിസോണ്* വയര്*ലെസാണ്* രംഗത്തെത്തിയിരിക്കുന്നത്*. സാംസങിന്റെ ചില മോഡലുകള്* അമേരിക്കിയില്* നിരോധിക്കണമെന്ന ആപ്പിള്* ഇന്*കോര്*പ്പറേഷന്റെ ആവശ്യത്തിനെതിരെ നിയമപരമായ പിന്തുണനല്*കാന്* തന്നെയാണ്* വെരിസോണ്* വയര്*ലെസിന്റെ തീരുമാനം. `സാംസങിന്റെ ചില പ്രൊഡക്*ടുകള്* നിരോധിക്കണമെന്ന ആപ്പിളിന്റെ നടപടി വെരിസോണ്* വയര്*ലെസിനെയും ഉപഭോക്*താക്കളെ മോശമായി ബാധിക്കും'- കോടതിയില്* സമര്*പ്പിച്ച ഒരു അപേക്ഷയില്* വെരിസോണ്* ചൂണ്ടിക്കാട്ടുന്നു. വൊഡാഫോണുമായും വെരിസോണ്* കമ്യൂണിക്കേഷന്*സ്* ഇന്*കോര്*പ്പറേഷനുമായി ചേര്*ന്നുപ്രവര്*ത്തിക്കുന്നതാണ്* വെരിസോണ്* വയര്*ലെസ്*.
സ്*മാര്*ട്ട്* ഫോണുകളിലും ടാബ്*ലറ്റുകളും ഉപയോഗിച്ചിരിക്കുന്ന സാങ്കേതികയുടെ പേറ്റന്റിനെച്ചൊല്ലി കഴിഞ്ഞ ഏപ്രില്* മുതല്* സാംസങും ആപ്പിളും തമ്മിലുള്ള പ്രശ്*നങ്ങള്* തുടര്*ന്നുവരികയാണ്*. ജര്*മന്*കോടതിയില്* സമര്*പ്പിച്ച പരാതിയില്* അനുകൂല വിധി സമ്പാദിച്ചുകൊണ്ട്* യൂറോപ്പില്* വലിയ മുന്നേറ്റംനടത്തിയ സാംസങിന്റെ ഗ്യാലക്*സി 10.1 ടാബ്*ലറ്റിന്* ജര്*മ്മനിയില്* ആപ്പിള്* കഴിഞ്ഞമാസം നിരോധനം വാങ്ങിക്കൊടുത്തിരുന്നു

----------


## GangsteR

one doubt..ee apple iphone etra rs muthala start cheyunathu..?

----------


## firecrown

*Steve Jobs, Apple co-founder, dies*



SAN FRANCISCO  Steve Jobs, the innovative co-founder of Apple who transformed personal use of technology as well as entire industries with products such as the iPod, iPad, iPhone, Macintosh computer and the iTunes music store, has died.

The Apple chairman was 56.

The iconic American CEO, whose impact many have compared to auto magnate Henry Ford and Walt Disney whom Jobs openly admired  abruptly stepped down from his position as CEO of Apple in August because of health concerns. He had been suffering from pancreatic cancer.

----------


## breakingviews

shocking news first up on a good day.......

----------


## breakingviews

may his soul rest in peace

----------


## breakingviews

Steve Jobs (1955 - 2011)

----------


## moovybuf

Modern day legend.... Will Aplle be the same ver again???

----------


## JIGSAW

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8dxnWI_fTM&feature=share]In Dedication: Thank You, Steve (Only Mac Sounds Used) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## AslaN

Apple just issued a press release that it has managed to sell over 4 million iPhone 4S devices in just over 3 days since its launch on Oct 14th. The iPhone 4S is available in just a handful of countries such as USA, Australia, Canada, France, Germany, Japan and UK. Apple also released the iOS 5 Operating system last week and it claims over 25 million users are already on iOS5.Check out the FoneArena Unboxing of the iPhone 4S. Also we took a quick look at the device
The 4S is expected to hit more countries such as Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, Hungary, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Mexico, Netherlands, Norway, Singapore,Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Swedenand Switzerland on October 28. We expect the device to hit Indiaas well this year.Anyone planning to pickup a 4S or you already got one ?

----------


## vraghu

Has anyone tried apple's new iPad?  care to share your impressions?

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

Apple iPhone 4S Rs.44500
Apple iPhone 4 32GB Rs.40900
Apple iPhone 4 Rs.37900
Apple iPad 2 3G Rs.36900
Apple iPhone 3G S Rs.20900

----------


## vraghu

Advertising Standards Authority investigates Apple iPad 4G claim

Apple is in more hot water over its claim that the new iPad is 4G compatible after the Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) in the UK decided to widen its inquiry into Apple's advertising of the device.

Apple has already gotten into deep water with Australian consumer agency taking Apple to the court for "deceptive advertising"

----------


## Shyamm

> *Apple iPhone 4S Rs.44500*
> Apple iPhone 4 32GB Rs.40900
> Apple iPhone 4 Rs.37900
> Apple iPad 2 3G Rs.36900
> Apple iPhone 3G S Rs.20900


my phone ............. :Cheers1:

----------


## Eazy04

Can anybody help me with the new price list of i-pads available??
I pad 2-16 GB ippo 21,000 ollu ennu kettu ,sheriyaano??

----------


## PULSE

Apple has been suing Samsung over the past year. The judgement is finally in and the jury has found Samsung Guilty on nearly all counts. Fining them nearly 2.5 billion dollars.HereApple has been suing Samsung over the past year. The judgement is finally in and the jury has found Samsung Guilty on nearly all counts. Fining them nearly 2.5 billion dollars.L HereAmong the patents upheld are included patents for having a Black Screen on a Mobile Device, Patents on horizontal speakers molded into a device, patents on rounded corners used on a mobile device, patents on a rectangular form on a mobile device, patents on using touch to zoom, touch to scroll, and tap to zoom in any touchscreen interface.They also fined Samsung over 2 Billion dollars. The largest reward in the history of a lawsuit bar none.The ramifications of this ruling are large and impact many companies.Essentially Apple who holds a monopoly on these patents within the market will likely sue every single other cellphone producing company out of business.Samsung will likely withdraw from the US Market all together, and lean on their Government; which is strongly connected to Samsung, the nations largest technological manufacturer.This may result in a breakdown in trade between the United States and South Korea or South Korea kicking US Troops out of Korea.It's far too certain to tell but we must welcome our new Apple overlords. They now have the entirety of the tech market in the palm of their hands and have basically been gifted a monopoly over the entirety of US Cellphone sales.

----------


## sillan

> Apple has been suing Samsung over the past year. The judgement is finally in and the jury has found Samsung Guilty on nearly all counts. Fining them nearly 2.5 billion dollars.HereApple has been suing Samsung over the past year. The judgement is finally in and the jury has found Samsung Guilty on nearly all counts. Fining them nearly 2.5 billion dollars.L HereAmong the patents upheld are included patents for having a Black Screen on a Mobile Device, Patents on horizontal speakers molded into a device, patents on rounded corners used on a mobile device, patents on a rectangular form on a mobile device, patents on using touch to zoom, touch to scroll, and tap to zoom in any touchscreen interface.They also fined Samsung over 2 Billion dollars. The largest reward in the history of a lawsuit bar none.The ramifications of this ruling are large and impact many companies.Essentially Apple who holds a monopoly on these patents within the market will likely sue every single other cellphone producing company out of business.Samsung will likely withdraw from the US Market all together, and lean on their Government; which is strongly connected to Samsung, the nations largest technological manufacturer.This may result in a breakdown in trade between the United States and South Korea or South Korea kicking US Troops out of Korea.It's far too certain to tell but we must welcome our new Apple overlords. They now have the entirety of the tech market in the palm of their hands and have basically been gifted a monopoly over the entirety of US Cellphone sales.


And the rectangular shape with rounder corner patent is funny.... This is my comment for that on another forum..



My little girl's mobile toyphone... rectangular shape with rounded corners ... omg those icons n top centred home button too .. watch out *fisherprice*.. apple is after you

----------


## Shankarannan

*What to expect from the iPhone 5*



What to expect from the iPhone 5


The worst-kept secret in the consumer electronics industry is finally about to become the biggest smartphone launch of the year  Apple (AAPL) is unveiling the iPhone 5 on Wednesday. Weve seen it in photos, weve seen it on video, and now well finally see the full picture painted on stage in San Francisco later this week. Estimates suggest Apple could sell 5.5 million or more iPhone 5 handsets during its debut weekend, and everyone seems to agree it will be the biggest consumer electronics launch of all time. There are plenty of things Apples next-generation iPhone wont fix, but lets take a look at what we can expect from the iPhone 5.
*A brand new design*. The iPhone 5 might resemble the iPhone 4 and 4S in terms of broad-stroke design and styling, but compressing the iPhones guts into a 7.6-millimeter case was no easy task. The entire iPhone 5 will be reworked and will feature a sleek new unibody aluminum case, a modified antenna design and a variety of new internal components.
*A bigger display*. As the line between smartphones and flat-panel televisions continues to blur, Apple conceded to an extent this year and the new iPhone will sport a larger 4-inch display panel. Will the new bigger display actually have a positive impact on the user experience? Were not so sure.
*New mini dock connector*. Apple has been widely criticized for using a proprietary dock connector and the company is finally ready to make a change  to a new proprietary dock connector. The iPhone 5′s slim profile would have been impossible to achieve with the old connector, so get ready to toss the docks and stands from your old iPhone into the trash. Chargers and some other access should continue to work thanks to an adapter from Apple, however.
*4G LTE*. It looks like the latest generation of LTE components are finally in a place where Apple can implement them without sacrificing too much in terms of battery life. As BGR reported this past July and _The Wall Street Journal_ reported on Sunday, the iPhone 5 will include LTE connectivity.
*More RAM*. More memory means better performance and as we reported in July, Apple will finally double the RAM in its next-generation iPhone to 1GB.
*Better processor.* As is only logical, Apples next iPhone will include a more powerful processor. It is unclear if it will be the rumored quad-core A6 chipset or some modified version of Apples dual-core A5X SoC from the iPad, but it should be a solid upgrade either way.
*Nano-SIM support*. Apples influence on the global mobile industry will again be illustrated when it launches the iPhone 5 with nano-SIM support. The industry will proceed to adopt the new nano-SIMs, and it will be the second time in as many years that Apple forced a radical shift in the SIM card standard after it remained unchanged for nearly 20 years.
*NFC*? Near-field Communication in the next-generation iPhone seemed all but certain a few weeks ago but recent rumors suggest we might have to wait until next year for Apples iPhone to get NFC.
*Launch timing*. Rumors have varied but the most solid reports to date suggest that iPhone 5 preorder availability will begin on Wednesday this week, the same day Apple unveils the new iPhone, and we can reportedly expect the iPhone 5 to launch on September 21st.
What else can we look forward to on Wednesday? Recent rumors point to new iPods and although it seems odd that Apple would clutter up its mobile event with new PCs, rumors point to a September or October launch for new iMacs and a new 13-inch MacBook Pro with a Retina display. As such, we may see them announced this weel as well.

----------


## firecrown

iphone 5 unveiling at 10:30 PM IST

----------


## Nischal Kumar

iPhone 5 Live Coverage | Younews.in

----------


## MESSENGER

Gallery: Liveblog images of optimized apps for Apple's iPhone 5 | The Verge

----------


## Nischal Kumar

Apple - iPhone 5 - The thinnest, lightest, fastest iPhone ever.

----------


## MESSENGER

Pre-order starts from September 14th... Ships from September 21st... 

I am also ordering it :)

----------


## Nischal Kumar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmSnJf4hzjI&feature=share]Official Apple iPhone 5 Reveal Video / Full Review - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Apple - iPhone 5 - The thinnest, lightest, fastest iPhone ever.


orennam maangiyaaalo  :Helohelo:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

> orennam maangiyaaalo


Vilayethrayakum??????? :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## pathfinder

> Vilayethrayakum???????


52k :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:

----------


## pathfinder

ios6 enna launching
innundo?

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> orennam maangiyaaalo


pre order from 14th .... :Giveup:

----------


## muthalakunju

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5X5cV-4LRo

----------


## sprint

available in india for diwali price will be 48000

----------


## sillan

> Apple - iPhone 5 - The thinnest, lightest, fastest iPhone ever.


Old wine in bit more taller bottle..  hope the price wont go up... thats all apple after...

----------


## shan77

thanks all for the info

----------


## Saathan

Ivide kure per iPhone user anelle  :Yeye:

----------


## killady

oru doubt  iphoninte announnce prize $199 indiayude 12k but indiayilekkethumbol end kondan 4 irratti vilavarunnad?avark aa ratil thanne kodukkan pattille??

----------


## sillan

> oru doubt  iphoninte announnce prize $199 indiayude 12k but indiayilekkethumbol end kondan 4 irratti vilavarunnad?avark aa ratil thanne kodukkan pattille??


Bill pay aanu mone athu... Indiayil Bill paykku 46k kodukkunnundo? engil thattipinirayayi ennartham... Athu urappayittum prepay price annu.. USil i think most of the networks are billpay.. and customers too.. 

              Pulikkum aa pricenu iphone kittan.. athinte double apple nu kodukkanam share aayi per  phone ... appo network company  applenu $200  extra kayyinnu koduthittu  $199 nu sale cheyo :Hammer:

----------


## moovybuf

> Old wine in bit more taller bottle..  hope the price wont go up... thats all apple after...


4s umaayi oru paadu vethyaasam onumilla ennu thonunnu... 

samsung-inu utheshicha pani kittum ennu thonunilla..

----------


## sillan

> 4s umaayi oru paadu vethyaasam onumilla ennu thonunnu... 
> 
> samsung-inu utheshicha pani kittum ennu thonunilla..


Hype= all sales... There is no other announcement in this world that make this hype... Even a real announcement of "World will end in few days" wont get into all parts of world like this... All technically ignorant people will buy this costiest smartphone ever....

----------


## drpsycho

> Hype= all sales... There is no other announcement in this world that make this hype... Even a real announcement of "World will end in few days" wont get into all parts of world like this... All technically ignorant people will buy this costiest smartphone ever....


very correct. The lumia 920 with latest innovations will flop too

----------


## pathfinder

*IOS6 IDHUVARE RELEASE AYILLALLO*  :Wallbash:

----------


## pathfinder

> *IOS6 IDHUVARE RELEASE AYILLALLO*


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## AslaN

Engenae undu pudiya ios6


>

----------


## moovybuf

4s-inu ios 6 update ille???

----------


## pathfinder

> Engenae undu pudiya ios6


njan 4 aanu use cheyyunne
valya change onnum kaanunnilla
face book added maathrame ullooo
dial cheyyumbol aaa easy prediction undaakum ennu karudhi 
adhilla

eee passbook okke india yilulla namukku endhu cheyyyaanaaa?






> 4s-inu ios 6 update ille???


undu
i already did

----------


## sillan

> 4s-inu ios 6 update ille???


crapple product owner analle... :Biggrin:

----------


## pathfinder

> crapple product owner analle...


proud owner of apple maaaaaaaaaan
apple :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## nickynicky

i bought APPLE ipad2 wifi...epo pettu ennu paranja mathyalllo....ethilu enthu copy cheyanum ITunes venam alle? epo oru USB pendrive engen kuthum? Oru USB OTG adapter ebayilu kandu.. But athu accept cheyanam enkilu Jailbreak cheyanno ? Jailbreak cheythal warnte pokum alle? thirichu normal restore IPAD cheyan patoo using ITUNES...

----------


## nickynicky

> iphone vangikko.... njan free ayittu unlock cheythu tharam


Do u know how to jailbreak IPAD2

----------


## teegy

*iPhone 5S rumored to launch in August, new iPads in April*

----------


## sillan

> *iPhone 5S rumored to launch in August, new iPads in April*


1/2 inch this time to sideways(wide).... :Yahbuhuha: ... last time upwards(tall)

----------


## sillan

> i bought APPLE ipad2 wifi...epo pettu ennu paranja mathyalllo....ethilu enthu copy cheyanum ITunes venam alle? epo oru USB pendrive engen kuthum? Oru USB OTG adapter ebayilu kandu.. But athu accept cheyanam enkilu Jailbreak cheyanno ? Jailbreak cheythal warnte pokum alle? thirichu normal restore IPAD cheyan patoo using ITUNES...


Athanu apple prouctsinte ettavum valiya gunam... avar itunes vazhi music vangan vendi annu purathu ninnu engane ellam easy akkathathu... jailbreaking not easy... warranty gone... i donno you can back up current OS b4 jailbraking...

visit this site using ipad  JailbreakMe 3.0

----------


## Drishtadyumnan

> i bought APPLE ipad2 wifi...epo pettu ennu paranja mathyalllo....ethilu enthu copy cheyanum ITunes venam alle? epo oru USB pendrive engen kuthum? Oru USB OTG adapter ebayilu kandu.. But athu accept cheyanam enkilu Jailbreak cheyanno ? Jailbreak cheythal warnte pokum alle? thirichu normal restore IPAD cheyan patoo using ITUNES...





> Do u know how to jailbreak IPAD2


jailbreak cheythal restore cheyyan pattum njan cheythittundu,
os5 aayirunnappol njan cheythittundu, pinnedu os 6 update cheyyan rerstore cheythu

iflash drive use cheyyan pattum

----------


## nickynicky

> jailbreak cheythal restore cheyyan pattum njan cheythittundu,
> os5 aayirunnappol njan cheythittundu, pinnedu os 6 update cheyyan rerstore cheythu
> 
> iflash drive use cheyyan pattum


Ente IOS 5 anu..athu anu njan jailbreak cheyan pokunathu..ee Kuntham use cheyyan pada...jailbreak cheyanam....matarm alla RESTORE buton ille at Itunes..if warantee requires we can easily restore the the jailbreaked one right?

----------


## vantony

> Ente IOS 5 anu..athu anu njan jailbreak cheyan pokunathu..ee Kuntham use cheyyan pada...jailbreak cheyanam....matarm alla RESTORE buton ille at Itunes..if warantee requires we can easily restore the the jailbreaked one right?


apple store il kondu pokunathinu munbe restore cheythal mathi...ethu time ilum restore cheyam.but jailbreak n unlock okke undel pokum..thats all...

----------


## AslaN

Ios 7 announced
http://m.gsmarena.com/ios_7_announce...-news-6196.php

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

AT&T  network il ullaa iphone4 aannu ente kayyil ullathu ...adutha kaalathu ios-6 ilakku update cheythu  veendum lock aayyi ...gvey sim aayirunnu pandu nyaan use cheythirunnathu(india yil) ...  20$ inu 2012 march inu mubu ullaa ellaa iphones um unlock aakkum ennu evidayoo kandu ...arrelum ithu try cheythittundo ???

----------


## Saathan

> AT&T  network il ullaa iphone4 aannu ente kayyil ullathu ...adutha kaalathu ios-6 ilakku update cheythu  veendum lock aayyi ...gvey sim aayirunnu pandu nyaan use cheythirunnathu(india yil) ...  20$ inu 2012 march inu mubu ullaa ellaa iphones um unlock aakkum ennu evidayoo kandu ...arrelum ithu try cheythittundo ???


iyalkku thanne unlock cheythoode....

----------


## teegy

Apple iPhone 5S, iPhone 5C launch at 10.30pm today: Here's what to expect

 Finally the D day for Apples much-awaited event has arrived. Scheduled at 10 am PDT (10.30 pm IST) in Cupertino, California; Apple is set to launch two new iPhones if the consistent rumours and leaks are to be believed.

The two new phones viz, the iPhone 5S an upgraded version of the existing iPhone 5 and the much talked about iPhone 5C, a cheaper iPhone set to compete with Samsung and others in developing yet huge markets like China and India.

Here is what the rumour mills have to say about the features and pricing of the iPhone 5S and the iPhone 5C:

Apple iPhone 5S Features and Pricing

The Apple iPhone 5S is expected to retain the same design, much like what Apple usually does with their 'S' branded ones with some bump in the internal features of the devices.

New Colors: The iPhone 5S is supposed to be launched in two new colours - champagne gold and a lighter grey version.

Fingerprint Scanner: Called Touch ID, the scanner has been the most talked about feature of the yet to be launched flagship device. A biometric scanner was always on the cards after Apples acquisition of AuthenTec. The scanner is believed to be embedded in the home button which will have a convex sapphire glass over it to provide scratch resistance.

Camera: A better camera is the norm and rumours suggest that the pixel count could go up to 13MP on the iPhone 5S with dual LED flash integrated at the back if certain leaked images of the casing are to be believed.

iOS7: How can we forget Apples redesigned latest software the iOS 7 which promises to breathe freshness in their 6-year-old UI?  iOS 7 not only gives the iPhone 5S full multi-tasking but also the ability to shoot videos at 60 fps and a much improved Siri (hopefully itll understand the Indian accent better).

Improved Internals: We should see a faster CPU (should be called A7) and a better GPU. The display size and resolution are more or less likely to be the same; though there are rumours of Apple using Sharps IGZO display technology in their future devices, not this one perhaps.

Better Battery: With the new iOS 7, which offers full multi-tasking there has to be a larger battery on the iPhone 5S.

Pricing: The iPhone 5S will be the new flagship device and considering the fact that the rupee is not doing that well against the dollar, it should be easily priced about Rs. 50,000.

Apple iPhone 5C Features and Pricing

The Apple iPhone 5C is considered to be a mid-range device and thus sports a cheaper plastic back cover design in multiple colours.

When it comes to the hardware of the device, its believed to be based on the iPhone 5. So essentially all the capabilities will be very similar to that of the iPhone 5, albeit a different and cheaper outer body.

Pricing: Our bet is that the Apple iPhone 5C would be priced at around Rs. 30,000.

----------


## KRRISH2255

> AT&T  network il ullaa iphone4 aannu ente kayyil ullathu ...adutha kaalathu ios-6 ilakku update cheythu  veendum lock aayyi ...gvey sim aayirunnu pandu nyaan use cheythirunnathu(india yil) ...  20$ inu 2012 march inu mubu ullaa ellaa iphones um unlock aakkum ennu evidayoo kandu ...arrelum ithu try cheythittundo ???


600Rupees Undel Permenent Unlcok cheyyaam... Njan Angane aanu cheythathu...

----------


## josemon17



----------


## JOCHAYAN

photos taken by iphone 5s..
http://www.apple.com/ca/iphone-5s/camera/gallery/

----------


## JOCHAYAN



----------


## JOCHAYAN

iphone 5s in new colour..

----------


## JOCHAYAN

available colours for iphone 5s and 5c

----------


## JOCHAYAN

iphone 5c vedio.

----------


## JOCHAYAN

iphone 5s camera..

----------


## KRRISH2255

@ Jochayan

Puthiyathu Pre Order Cheythooo... Kidu Aayttundu Both iPhone 5C and iPhone 5S...  :Celebrate005:

----------


## JOCHAYAN

> @ Jochayan
> 
> Puthiyathu Pre Order Cheythooo... Kidu Aayttundu Both iPhone 5C and iPhone 5S...


pre order from 14th...orennam vangunnund..

----------


## teegy

Apple acknowledges bug in iOS 7, promises fix

Following complaints from iOS 7 users who are unable to send messages through iMessage, Apple acknowledged that there was a glitch and promised to fix the issue.

"We are aware of an issue that affects a fraction of a percent of our iMessage users, and we will have a fix available in an upcoming software update," The Wall Street Journal quoted Apple as saying. "In the meantime, we encourage any users having problems to reference our troubleshooting documents or contact AppleCare to help resolve their issue. We apologise for any inconvenience this causes impacted users," added Apple.

The problem came to notice after iOS users updated to iOS 7 and found the iMessage service unable to send messages. A common complaint is that messages appear to be sent, but they are not delivered and a big red exclamation point appears hinting the non-delivery of messages.

----------


## Nischal Kumar

6 & 6 plus arum eduthile?

----------


## sachin

icloudil find my iphone on allenkil lost ipad with wifi(no cellular) kittan valla vazhiyumundo?plz update any other ways to track a lost ipad if u know.............
thanks in advance....................

----------


## advaithh09

Iphone 14 Pro and Pro Max  :Ok: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

